# Some color



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Using the SW Visualizer sure came in handy on the this job!
https://picasaweb.google.com/rcpaint2/AddingColor02?feat=directlink


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I did a room with some Ralph Lauren colors really close to the ones on pic 28, Looks Good :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So Chris,

Did they go with one of those colors?

(uh oh, I feel another story coming on)


A few years ago, a decent customer of mine was in the process of serious and unexpected work in their dining room. It all started with "minor" water damage and turned into major renovation/repairs. Electrical and plumbing work, wall and ceiling repair, and graduated to sill replacement and rebuilding of an exterior wall. 
At the onset of it all, while the insurance company was still promising "full compensation" , I measured for wallpaper. She had not yet decided on what she wanted. It was a dining room that screamed for a dark red/burgundy walls (above the wainscot). So I did a quick rendering with Paint Shop Pro to show her and hubby what that kind of tone would look like. She liked it.

And then she kicks me in the nads by having the walls PAINTED. No paper hung. 

Talk about offering so much help, it bites you in the azzzz


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

RCP said:


> Using the SW Visualizer sure came in handy on the this job!
> https://picasaweb.google.com/rcpaint2/AddingColor02?feat=directlink


How close are the colors on the Sherwin-Williams Visualizer to the actual paint colors? I use PPG's Visualizer and a lot of the colors are way off but it still works good enough to give customers an idea of what a color change will look like. I have sold quite a few jobs because if this tool. Have you been having the same luck?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

They were not an exact match for sure. This was a home that was still the original builders white. The HO just could not commit to a color choice. So i was able to show general ideas and palettes. There were some rooms I did 5 or 6 samples. We probably have over a hundred late night emails back and forth.
Once we found a color, we did a color sample on the wall or a sample card from SW. There are more on my FB page. The second and third pics are from the visualizer, she was not sure how far to wrap the wall. Most of the colors matched pretty well, except the reds, they seemed a little washed out.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bill, what started out as all Kilim Beige with 2 accent walls turned into accent walls in most rooms, and that faux wall from the other thread. HO loves it!


----------

